
Glenn Beck's the Blaze Conducts Mass Layoff - freedomben
https://www.mediaite.com/online/breaking-the-blaze-conducts-mass-layoff/
======
freedomben
I don't think we do ourselves any favors by delving into and attacking the
politics of Glenn Beck or The Blaze (tensions are high enough already), either
for or against.

This headline is interesting to me because The Blaze has been a pioneer in
many ways as an internet-based media company that is attempting to disrupt a
well-entrenched and very powerful establishment.

~~~
freedomben
Relevant linK: [https://www.disruptorawards.com/2013-honoree-
blog/2017/1/19/...](https://www.disruptorawards.com/2013-honoree-
blog/2017/1/19/glenn-beck-the-blaze)

